# MAY POTM VOTING THREAD!.........>



## Arch (Jun 2, 2008)

Vote your favorite now for April POTM!...

View nominations here


----------



## Battou (Jun 9, 2008)

Vote cast


----------



## Antarctican (Jun 25, 2008)

When does voting end?


----------



## Arch (Jun 26, 2008)

when it always does, at the end of this month


----------



## nynfortoo (Jun 26, 2008)

For such a huge forum, I'm surprised how few votes have been cast.

Either way, my vote is in. Good luck, and great job all round.


----------



## lostprophet (Jul 1, 2008)

Arch said:


> when it always does, at the end of this month



or the beginning of the following month? :greenpbl:


----------

